# 34 th AMERICAS CUP RACES PERFORMANCE DATA and STATS



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*POLL with 34 th Americas Cup Races Performance Data and STATS. Plus poll*

Click here to go to site. Races Performance Data and STATS.</img>


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We watched the races on TV at our club, but had added expert commentary from Dave Dellenbaugh and Dave Perry. What an event!


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

paulk said:


> We watched the races on TV at our club, but had added expert commentary from Dave Dellenbaugh and Dave Perry. What an event!


Thanks. What an event! extravagant.

Not many participating in the Poll. Why.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Polls are always tough, it seems. There was a time I wouldn't have thought it, but I met a professional pollster once and he demonstrated the art of it. I was amazed.

Trying a poll to query how and if you watched it, rate how you liked it at the venue and rate how you liked it on TV, ignoring a rating if you watched it online, is just confusing. Then, look at the order of the answers. Excellent, average and poor venue ratings are not next to each other. Too much going on in one poll. The poll also has nothing to do with the title of the thread.


----------



## piclarke (Nov 19, 2001)

*Poll and 34 th AMERICAS CUP RACES PERFORMANCE DATA and STATS*

Thanks. More would if the poll title stated such is what you are say, [ yes ]meaning if people that like polls are more likely to visit the thread if they have had enough re the cup. Other words a lot are passing the thread because the title does not state poll or because the title does not state poll they don't participate.


----------

